# Fishing tides on P'cola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_I'm new to surf fishing and wanting some tips on what tides to fish. Obviously, movement is always good, but is an incoming or outgoing tide best on the beach?_ 

_Any and all opinions are welcome!_

_Catboat Joe_


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think it matters for surf fishing as long as there is some surf breaking


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tidal movment is pretty much out of the question on the gulf coast, unless fishing near the pass... i've had the best luck a few days before a front comes in... with a 10-15mph SE wind


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

does anyone else follow the solunar tables.. P'cola times are about 40 minutes BEFORE FL west coast times.... 'time zone' shift..

of course I look for surf.. that can accentuate the tides.. and the fish will feed when the bait is kicked around..

I havetried to usethe solunar tables and still have much to learn about feeding signals.. butoften the peak times are directly correlated to the bite.

now I want to learn more of barometer and the bite..


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_I use the Well's Fishing Forecast which is based on tidal flow._


----------

